# Kitty Hawk Report



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Looks like I got out fished by 1mo, glad you had a good trip. Back to the report, fished Saturday till about 2, lot of pretty little blues, nice and fat and a couple of Black Drum. Sunday about the same. The fall runs have not started as of yet, this was made clear by the Frank and frans Drum tourny, No big Drum only a couple of Yearlings. I heard of a couple of big Stripers caught in Crolla and a bunch of Puppys and Specks at Outer Banks Pier. I guess I made all the wrong choices again.

PS the Kitty Hawk beaches are nice and wide with alot of sand coming back, looking good for December.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for th report. Looks like Thanksgiving is going to be intersting this yr.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*If all holds*

Just south of the Black Pelican a nice point has made up. This is the only structure on the beach from old Kitty Hawk Pier to Avalon Pier. The fish have always come to the beach in this area, so that point will be the place to be. My prediction is Dec. 13th will be the day, This comes from a dream i had the other night.
Remember, this strecth of beach is not as well known as some like the point and OI. There is a chance that I'll be the only person there, except for some of you guys maybe. See you on the sand.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I think"some of you guys" just became an event for 12/13....see ya there and Black Pelican has a nice cozy atmosphere and good food.......the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*An event I like that.*

What do ya' say, Who's coming? How bout it R, CDog, 1mo any of you Striper folks. December 13th, Kitty Hawk Beach, I'll be there.

Wait a minute, What if a bunch of ya'll show up and their is not a Striper within 40 miles. I guess I will look like a Putz, but I could win the bag of marbles too. You gotta' believe in your dreams, Right.

Let's see, December 13th, 6:00am, on the beach south of the Black Pelican, on that nice point. It's a date.

PS If I'm wrong you fine folks can rag on me for a year.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Hey that's a Saturday*

Count me in, And don't worry if there are no stripers there will be plenty of company and I'm sure that means plenty of fish stories

Hopefully by that time I would have landed my first drum


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber....it sounds good and I will pencil in the date.However, the family visits NYC prior to the holidays and I'll have to double check for which dates the reservations were made .I know what yall are thinken but hey, ya gotta keep peace on the homefront.....the R


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Don't forget to put it on the calendar


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Thanks Sand Flea*

It's on the calendar. 1mo looking forward to it, hope you make it R. The "Rusty Ritz" is very close (Walking Distance), I think a cook out is in order "Stripers on the grill anyone" or Hot Dogs(maybe Crow) if I am wrong.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Where ya at Cdog??DD??.......this is shapen up like your kind of event.I'm sure there's a pool-table somewhere close by!!!...the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Guys this is sounding like a plan! Wilber, can't remember where th Black Pelican is, I know i've seen it a million times. Are there any decent(read cozy an affordable) motels right around there. Guess I should check with th better half to make sure I can go. Oh yea their aint a better half, I'm in!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Black Pelican is around MP 4, I think.
Point break huh? May have to get there earlier than you all and get my surfing in before you chuck lead at me.  
Count me in. Heck, KDH is about an hour from the house anyway.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mile post 4, thanks chest2head&glassy, it'll be cool to put faces with names. Funny were doing it in NC huh? Wilber I thought you put it on th calander, did you put it private or public? I went to Dec but its not there.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

It's on the calendar now.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*This is going to be good*

When coming on the Island on the bypass road you turn left at the 7-11 and TW's to get to the Pelican. There is a public parking area next door, should be a good place to meet.
CDog I'll check on the room thing this weekend and let you know.
C2H&G, it's a bad spot for a board, but down the beach is a good bar on the right wind, but we are hoping for NE and 15, sorry.

PS Bait will be an issue that time of year, I'll try my conections and work on setting something up, my, my, I love the smell of Bunker in the Morning.

PPS I am getting some Tshirts for this deal, one set with everyone hooked up to a Striper, one set with me eating a Crow.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber ...ya forgot the 72 degree temp.........the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

R, I think 72 is a bit of a strech, I would be happy with 50.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i'm interested in going to OBX..never been there.....are the fish usually biting good in december?... are ya'll driving down for the day or staying over night?


----------



## reel-n-m-n (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Guys,
That is the beginning week of the Wright Bros First in Flight Centennial celebration. You may find that most places are already booked that whole week, and if you're able to find a place, dig deep in your pockets. I originally planned that week until I found the place I usually stay was booked.
In years past, the first week of December usually produce some of the best and bigger stripers running thick. But this year has proved everything bass-ackwards. Hope it falls in like years past.
Have fun and may your reels get spooled.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

reel-n-m-n said:


> *Hey Guys,
> That is the beginning week of the Wright Bros First in Flight Centennial celebration. You may find that most places are already booked that whole week, and if you're able to find a place, dig deep in your pockets. I originally planned that week until I found the place I usually stay was booked.
> In years past, the first week of December usually produce some of the best and bigger stripers running thick. But this year has proved everything bass-ackwards. Hope it falls in like years past.
> Have fun and may your reels get spooled. *


Thanks for th heads up,hopefully it'l work out.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*ya'll pick a day..............*

so i can arrange for time off from work......................lmao


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know about that date,Wilber.. Those fish seem to be moving quicker than I have heard of them moving before..Case in point: Frank and Fran's 2 stripers,quite a few were picked up near OI,this morning on my way to work near the bathrooms at Pea Island the ganets were diving everywhere(had to go to work though  )!! Could it be an early season Don't know,but I'll have my rods on my truck everyday,that's for sure!!!!!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Thanks for the heads up DD*

But, I saw it in a dream, there I was on that point surrounded by friends, although I couldn't see their faces, I just hadn't meet them yet. I was hooked up and I turned around and looked at the dunes and I saw a big Calender and Dec 13th was in red.
After all "You got to follow your dreams" don't you.
If nothing else we'll have a good time.

PS I believe it will be the Big boys of the second coming. Just like January 2 years ago. A friend caught a 49lb. and 46lb. on New Years Eve. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey if it is like that I guess I better come down too. Would be about 4 to 5 hour drive for me but would be worth it for the company. I will have to open my schedule for that day.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Field Of Dreams*

isn't that th movie where they say "If you build it they will come"?

Well if ya predict it I will be there. Sides its a good excuse for a get together.Th timing with th Wright Bro thing might be an inconv. but I have a feeling it will work out.

FLF, looking foward to meeting ya. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hell Cdog,*

He can't spell Buxton, much less find the point....LOL


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I will be in KH on Friday and will check on rooms and report on Monday. Any of you guys mind sharing a room, it might be easier on the pocket.

PS the cookout will be at the "Rusty Ritz".

OH, and Hat80, you won't find Wilber on that Point, unless I am watching. Gave it up years ago, more room you folks.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

ok we still shooting for 12/13/2003 or what . i have to arrange coverage at work.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

December 13, 2003, 6am Parking lot beside Black Pelican.

See you there.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Topsailbum, hope ya can make it.

Wilber, do ya know if any of th cottages do weekends or is it just weekly? Just wondering since its after season.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I will check out all options this weekend. Wouldn't it be great to get a cottage were everyone could stay. Sweeeet.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats what I was thinking an with th off season rates it would prolly be cheaper than a hotel per person. Corse I guess we should see if anybody else thinks its a good idea. 

So what do ya say an who's gonna be there?

So far we got 

Wilber
Cdog 
1mocast
Chest2HeadandGlassy
Topsailbum (poss) 
R (poss)
FL Fisherman
Kajun (poss)
DD (although he don't know it yet) 
 

Did I leave anybody out?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)




----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Kajun said:


> *i'm interested in going to OBX..never been there.....are the fish usually biting good in december?... are ya'll driving down for the day or staying over night? *


Kajun,I'll be making a weekend out of it. Some like C2H&G might just drive down. I know I'm getting ahead of myself cuz its well over a month away but I'm getting seiked for it. 

Thrifty, sorry didn't see a reply on th thead before. Ya interested?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

We should be able to get a cottage for the whole week (Sun-Sun)for what it would cost for a single hotel nite per individual.Or at worst a three niter.Then those that can fish more will be able to do so............Oh and glad to have you back TA;missed that humor!!......the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Good point R. So are you a definite?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Its still in tha worken stage...........Hat 80:aint you down that way round the 13??? the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I'll have to pass*

Just keeping an eye on things. I know nothing about the rental options there, but I was wondering if they have a limit on the amount of folks that can occupy a cottage? From the looks of things, yall might have quite a crowd by the time this is all worked thru.

Thanks The Rhondel!


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

I'll give your dream a try Wilber! Some of the best of times are "go for it!" plans! Macman


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Wilbur,

Here are a couple of sites we have used before:

http://www.nagsheadrealty.com/donparks/search.html

and

http://www.sunrealtync.com/book/query.html

Its fun to look!

Macman


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Wilbur,

One mo option!

http://www.southernshores.com/


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> DD (although he don't know it yet)
> 
> 
> Did I leave anybody out? [/B]


 HUH????? Work pretty near that spot,as you know..  My co-workers and I go to lunch at Black Pelican on many Fridays,yes good food,and sometimes you see ganets diving when you drive up in the winter..Would love to meet up with a few P&S'rs. Just give me a call when ya catch one,I'm "locked and loaded" with rods on the truck at all times,sometimes my boss doesn't see it that way though.....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey guys,*

Myself and FL Fisherman will be in town the 12th to the 14th so you can count us in on this one. 

I have a house in Rodanthe but Izzy took her toll. If I'm lucky they will be finished doing work on the house by Dec 1. If the work gets done on time, 8 of us could stay at the house. It would be a drive to KH but what the hell, it's free. If they don't get done I'm up for a rental, for now I just need to play it by ear.

Either way, we'll be there. I'm sure one way or another we'll find a place for everyone to lay their head. I look forward to meeting you guys, it should be a good time. Hey R, don't forget that horn.  See you guys in Dec.....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> *HUH????? Work pretty near that spot,as you know..  My co-workers and I go to lunch at Black Pelican on many Fridays,yes good food,and sometimes you see ganets diving when you drive up in the winter..Would love to meet up with a few P&S'rs. Just give me a call when ya catch one,I'm "locked and loaded" with rods on the truck at all times,sometimes my boss doesn't see it that way though.....  *


You'll have ta PM me that new secret # ya keep talking about.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ok, anyone else comming?*

Cdog, would you keep a update on the list? Thanks, looking forward to it....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Revised List*

Ok from th post so far this is what I have

Wilber
Cdog
1mocast
chest2head&glassy
Topsailbum
FL Fisherman
Hat80
Macman
Th rhondel(till you say ya can't )
Kajun (poss)
DD (a call away)

We'll see what pans out with th lodging when Wilber gets back.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Update 11-3

Wilber
Th rhondel(till you say ya can't )
1mocast
Cdog
chest2head&glassy 
Topsailbum
FL Fisherman
Hat80
Macman
Kajun (poss)
DD (a call away)
Kenmefish (poss)

Wilber, got any good news as far as motels or cottages?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Ya, the cottage thing looks like the better option so. I am fishing with the guy from Joe Lamb Realty this week. I will get a list and post so ya'll can see what you like.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Thanks Wilber!*

NM


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Guys, I might be able to get a timeshare unit for that time. Email me if you are interested. I have some extra weeks accumulated that I could exchange fairly cheap. The problem with that is they are usually tight with the parking spots. Most of them sleep anywhere from four to eight.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I sure wish I could make it, but it's a 9 hour drive for me. Take some pics to share with the less fortunate of us.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*This was Wilber's dream*

 But I think we need to get an idea of how many would be interested in going in on a cottage. Also Kenmefish has offered a timeshare so we need to get an idea of people that are staying.I'll be down for th whole weekend. 


can't fish today,we'll be sure to get some pics for ya.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Darn Cdog.... a whole week plus a week for T-day...no wonder I haven't seen ya post in a day or two:you've been actually worken.Haven't seen inawe in awhile also...he must be getten his three weeks in for the year ....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Th worst of th four letter words*

W*rk! Yea been doing that. But I gotta pay for my habit some how!  So you a definite yet R? 

I think Inawe got upset about Shaggy/Crabby. Can ya imagine how he would feel about th Warriors/Baseball Chunkers challenge?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Can't understand why, sometimes you have to spice things up ya know. Its all in fun. Like Hat says I will be riding with him so whatever he wants to do. Also I hear Anthony might be gracing us with his presence too, but I will let him confirm on it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Kewl I might get to meet th Warrior Twins, I'll wait till I hear from Anthony before I add him as a (poss). Looking forward to it.

BTW FLF, don't tell anyone but I hope yall kick th baseball chunkers arse!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Count me in,Can I hitch a ride C2H&G?I will put my rod rack on yer tow hitch.

Lemme know if that's plan.

Deffinitely bringin the big stuff.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's a definite now. I will be there with Jason and Hat, and possibly others.


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm interested! I'm only a couple of hours away. How do I get in on this???


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*JUST SHOW UP*

Just show up Haggard with pole and bait.......and you're in


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

MP 4 down fromt the Pelican at 6am... got it. I'm there already.


----------

